# Digital Camera/Software



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I have an Olympus D-620L camera which is about 8 years old. It still works great; since I really don't take a lot of photos I hate to get a new one. My problem is the software to upload the photos to my computer. I have a new computer (Windows XP) and an old one (Windows ME). The software - Canmedia 4.0 - doesn't work with the new computer. I've tried downloading a patch from the Camedia site but it doesn't work; I've tried this several times. 

Is there any other software that can be used to upload photos or does it have to be the one that came with the camera?

Nancy


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Can you load the pix to your Windows ME computer, then to a site like photobucket, then download back to your Windows XP computer? (Cumbersome, I know....but perhaps a way to use your camera until you can get the software to work correctly.)

just an idle thought,
Bruce


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I continue to keep the old computer just for the camera software, but the computer is starting to give me some problems so I need to find some other way to upload the photos.

Nancy


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

You should be able to use such programs as Photoshop or Irfanview. I have been told that some people just use IE to view their pictures when they download to their computer. 

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## shaneymc (Jan 1, 2003)

olympus and MS had a dispute and so the native XP drivers to access olympus cameras as removable storage were disabled - mostly.

the important word here is mostly.

what really happened was a line in an .ini file was commented out.

you can follow the notes here to uncomment the line and windows will see your camera as a removable storage device and you can open your pice with anything you want. i have used this trick with olympus cameras other than the model listed and it has worked for me.
****************************
Anonymous Category: Category 1 Date: 3/31/03 Time: 8:56:41 PM Remote Name: 24.71.40.95 Comments I skimmed through the forum and didn't find anybody who had pointed this out so here it is: apparently Microsoft included drivers for these cameras with Windows XP but was forced to disable them by olympus for legal reasons. It is easy enough to reenable them and have a WIA (Windows Image Acquisition)driver. Unfortunately your camera will no longer be recognized by camedia master (big loss). 
First find the file srusbusd.inf 
in the windows\inf folder, open it with any text editor and make the following changes: olympus digital camera : 
The section:
[Manufacturer]
;%MfgNikon%=ModelsNikon
;%MfgEpson%=ModelsEpson
remove this semicolon=> ;%MfgOlympus%=ModelsOlympus 

Must become:
[Manufacturer]
;%MfgNikon%=ModelsNikon
;%MfgEpson%=ModelsEpson
%MfgOlympus%=ModelsOlympus

The section:
[ModelsOlympus]
remove this semicolon=>;%USB\VID_07B4&PID_010 0.Device%=Olympus,USB\VID_07B4&PID_0 100

must become:
[ModelsOlympus]
%USB\VID_07B4&PID_0100.Device%=Olympus, USB\VID_07B4&PID_0100

After this, if you have already the Olympus C-2100 in your Device Manager,uninstall it and run again the new hardware wizard. Let Windows XP find the correct driver. Windows will attempt to frighten you with a catastropheprophecy. Just ignore it and go on (it works perfectly).You're done. Now your Windows XP will see your Olympus C-2100 UltraZoom without any additional software. This info was borrowed from http://www.nxtcentury.com/olympus_digital_camera.html


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

For amateur photo enthusiasts, I think Photoshop Elements is a bargain. It latches onto digi cameras without hassle when uploading photos. They are on Photoshop Elements 5, but you could use PS Elements 4 with xp and save some cash.

Below is a sample deal:

http://www.clickcooldeals.com/show_detail.php?item_id=294


RF


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I have an older Epson digital camera, and although software is still available and it takes fine photos - the camera is a battery PIG even with the display disabled. The Epson is also a com port connection, which is a pain compared to USB. I replaced it with an "el cheapo" $25 digital which does 640x480. I don't believe the camera even came with software - XP just sees it as another storage device. 

At times - messing with old hardware is more hassle than its worth. I find that I use the camera much more now that its actually convenient to use.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

It's getting the photos from the camera to the computer that is my problem. I have Irfanview and another program to manipulate the photos themselves. 

Nancy


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

modineg44 said:


> It's getting the photos from the camera to the computer that is my problem. I have Irfanview and another program to manipulate the photos themselves.
> 
> Nancy


Do you just use internal memory or do you have an SD card? If you have an SD card you can buy a card reader very inexpensively that will plug and play into the USB slot. Theoretically (yeah right), you should be able to plug your cable directly into your XP computer and the computer should recognize it. (The operative word being *should*). On one of my computers, it will recognize my camera immediately, on my desktop though, no way, Jose. Have you tried to plug it in and see if your computer recognizes it?

I have an old computer I keep around just so I can use my flat-bed scanner. It's a pain to have to do that! SO I can emphathize.

donsgal


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I think a card reader is the way to go too. That's all I use for my camera, it's fast and doesn't use your camera batteries. 

If you have an older style card (I think my olymps used smartmedia?) you should still be able to find a reader that will work, possibly on ebay...


----------

